# Reset Sincrono y asincrono



## Sylivan (Ene 14, 2008)

Pues eso, es una pregunta un poco tonta , pero es que no me aclaro, mi duda es concretamente, si sincrono quiere decir, por ejemplo en biestables, que cambian todos a la vez y asincrono que va cambiando "uno a uno" como vamos a hacer un reset asincrono cambiando de uno en uno, en este caso no podriamos cambiar de 111 a 000 en un pulso. ¿Cual es el concepto? no lo tengo claro. Gracias


----------



## Vick (Ene 16, 2008)

En los biestables el término síncrono es por que el cambio de estados no esta dado solo por la o las entradas, si no por el reloj. Así si tienes un circuito con varios biestables todos cambiarán en el flanco de subida del pulso de reloj por ejemplo, y entonces estan sincronizados.

Toma como ejemplo un contador binario asíncrono, en el cual la salida de uno (Q') esta conectada a la entrada de reloj del siguiente, entonces el primer biestable esta controlado por el reloj, pero los demás no, estan controlados por la salida del anterior, eso genera una retardo en cada biestable subsecuente, y mientras mas agregues el retardo se hace mas grande, así no estan sincronizados. En cambio en un contador síncrono todos los biestables cambian con el pulso del reloj al mismo tiempo.

Espero haber ayudado a aclarar tu duda.

Saludos.


----------



## heli (Ene 16, 2008)

O dicho mas sencillo: 
El reset asíncrono efectivo en cualquier momento, no importa el estado de las otras entradas.
El reset síncrono solo produce el borrado cuando se activa la señal de clock. Está SINCRONIZADO con esa señal, por eso se llama así.


----------



## Sylivan (Ene 17, 2008)

Gracias a los dos... A sido de gran ayuda


----------

